# Impossible d'allumer mon isight sur des chat internet



## matya (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Snow Leopard 10.6.2 et je n'arrive pas à activer mon isight sur des plateformes de chat disponibles sur internet. Ces sites utilisent Adobe Flash Player pour accéder à ma webcam, et lorsque je souhaite allumer ma cam une petite fenêtre des paramètres d'Adobe Flash Player s'ouvre afin d'autoriser l'accès à ma caméra et à mon microphone. J'autorise l'accès et rien ne se passe, ma cam ne s'allume pas. Ca ne m'était jamais arrivé sur PC. J'ai alors pensé qu'Adobe Flash Player n'était pas installé sur mon Mac et j'ai remédié à cela en l'installant. Mais cela ne change rien à mon problème. Je ne sait pas si Flash Player est bien installé puisque je n'arrive pas à le trouver dans mes applications. De même quand je teste l'accès à ma webcam par Flash Player sur internet grâce à http://www.un-miroir.com/ rien ne se passe, l'écran reste noir et un message apparait : Si l'écran reste noir c'est que votre webcam n'est pas branchée. Or, elle fonctionne très bien sur Photo Booth. 

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire et il me semble impensable que l'isight ne puisse fonctionner sur les chats d'internet. Je m'en remets donc à vous pour m'aider. Merci beaucoup par avance.


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

Pas de soucis, tu dois sélectionner ton isight (USB Video Class Video) dans la fenêtre des paramètres :


 et puis, bienvenue sur le forum !


edit : pour arriver à cette fenêtre de paramètrage, tu dois faire un click secondaire dans la fenêtre noire et sélectionner "paramètres".


----------



## matya (27 Janvier 2010)

merci beaucoup pour ton aide. Ca marche parfaitement hehe


----------



## KevinLyon (7 Mars 2011)

tsss a dit:


> Pas de soucis, tu dois sélectionner ton isight (USB Video Class Video) dans la fenêtre des paramètres :
> 
> 
> et puis, bienvenue sur le forum !
> ...





Hello !!

J'ai exactement le même soucis ! Sauf que lorsque je vais dans les paramètres je n'ai pas "USB Video Class Video"  mais  'isight intégérée" écrit de façon étrange...avec des "c" dans un rond... enfin voilà si quelqu'un à une idée de comment réglé ce problème je suis preneur 

Merci à tous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

REEEEEE

Comme certains on pu le remarquer, beaucoup de personnes avaient un  problème avec leurs Isight intégrée lorsqu'ils souhaitaient se rendre  sur chatroulette et autres sites qui diffuse votre cam ! Et bien figurez  vous que j'ai trouvé comment se débarrasser de ce p'tit soucis !

Rendez vous simplement dans Finder - Macintosh HD - Bibliothèque -  Application Support - Google  et désinstaller Google Talk.....   Il y a un conflit matériel et donc ça bloque vos isight sur les sites internet !

Galère galère quand même non ? Vous voilà libérer d'un énorme poids  ( ou pas !)

Bonne journée  







 

 


     MacBook Pro Mac OS X - Autres iPod shuffle iPhone


----------

